# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور هنر

## trash

سلام خدمت همگی.............
میخواستم بدونم که من با دیپلم تجربی میتونم کنکور هنر شرکت کنم؟؟ یا باید حتما دیپلمم رو از هنرستان گرفته باشم؟؟ اگه کسی راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم!!

----------

